# Trigger in DB



## PollerJava (18. Nov 2014)

Hallo,

ich hab schon länger keinen Trigger mehr geschrieben, deshalb diese Frage.
Ich möchte einen Spaltenwert eines Record einer Tabelle2 ändern, wenn in Tabelle 1 alle Records, die auf den Record in Tabelle2 zeigen, einen bestimmten Wert haben. 
Also:

Tabelle1:

```
ID FK_Tabelle2   VALUE
1        77           WERT2
2        77           WERT2
3        77           WERT1
```

Tabelle2:

```
ID       VALUE
77      WERT1  -- von WERT1 auf WERT2 wenn sich Record mit ID 3 von WERT1 auf WERT2 ändert
```

Könnte mir da jemand hilfestellung geben - mein wissen über trigger ist ein bisschen eingerostet.
Der Trigger sollte in einer MS SQL laufen.
Besten Dank 
Poller


Das wäre mein erster Versuch (zwar für eine Derby DB aber halt mal ein erster versuch)

```
CREATE TRIGGER ROOT.MeinTrigger 
    AFTER UPDATE ON Tabelle1
    REFERENCING OLD AS Tabelle1_SpalteVonTabelle1 
    FOR EACH ROW MODE DB2SQL 
    UPDATE Tabelle2 SET Tabelle2_SpalteVonTabelle2 = 'Anderer Wert';
```


----------



## fehlerfinder (19. Nov 2014)

Schonmal bei gidf.de probiert? Stichworte: trigger mssql beispiel ;-)


----------

